# Mistakes Were Made!



## SVS1000 (12/12/13)

I was watching a you tube video and decided I wanted to swop the pro tank out for a iclear 16 with another juice in it on the VTR.
Without moving my eyes of the screen I unscrewed the PT2 off the VTR and started feeling a cool sticky liquid on my fingers.
I unscrewed the tank from its base  
Ima Noobcake...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (12/12/13)

dont worry buddy

we all have to learn somewhere

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/13)

Hahaha I've done that often

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/12/13)

SVS1000 said:


> my fingers.
> I unscrewed the tank from its base
> Ima Noobcake...


 
When i first switched to BCC's I did this like 10 times in a row - lost more liquid in accidents that first month than I could vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf (12/12/13)

Lokl oooopps sorry for laughing. It happend to me last week 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (13/12/13)

LOL - Now I don't feel too bad, because I've done that too. My other noob mistake was not screwing in the coil and my wife forgot to put the silicon seal when she changed coils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (13/12/13)

I've filled my mini pt... into the central tube.

I'm squeezing and squeezing and the tank is not filling up... and why is my hand wet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Trying to assemble my ProTank2 Mini after cleaning it out, I managed to screw the coil in the wrong way around. 

I sat there in amazement for about 10 minutes, even tried to find the instruction leaflet. I couldn't see how to put it back together.


----------



## Tom (14/12/13)

figured it out eventually? next time just go the youtube road


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

LOL, Tom, yes I did figure it out by looking at the picture on the back of the PT2 mini box


----------



## CraftyZA (15/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> LOL, Tom, yes I did figure it out by looking at the picture on the back of the PT2 mini box


Happens to the best of us. 
One of the guys i converted to vaping filled his protank 2, then while upside down dropped the coil in place, then continued to screw on the base. He never realized the coil had to be screwed to the base 1st. 
The funny thing thing is... It worked, but with minor leaking/gurgling. It was really minor. No juice in the mouth. Just a light gargle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick (15/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Happens to the best of us.
> One of the guys i converted to vaping filled his protank 2, then while upside down dropped the coil in place, then continued to screw on the base. He never realized the coil had to be screwed to the base 1st.
> The funny thing thing is... It worked, but with minor leaking/gurgling. It was really minor. No juice in the mouth. Just a light gargle.


 Someone we know did the same, but the coil was a bit skew, so when she screwed in the base she cracked the tank...


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

Putting two ego's in my back pocket before sitting down at LaPlaya....  Talk bout making an ass out of R500

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/12/13)

I've done that to with my PT .... So now I make sure I tighten the base well and have my tank screwed lightly to my batt so even if I grab the glass and turn the whole assembly turns loose (does that make sense) works for me if I tighten the PT to the batt to hard the draw is to tight for me and I kinda like the light airy draw on a PT.

My worst noob mistake to date is .........

I bought my first kit from a guy that doesn't vape but had a friend who knew a guy and his price was good. You guys know how it works here on the flats. Any way he couldn't give me any pointers except 5 clicks to turn on. So I got this ego T and a CE5 (the real things not knockoffs I did my internet homework there) but didn't check filling procedure. I thought hey I'm a pretty clever guy I'll figure it out. I unscrewed the base kept my finger over the drip tip filled it halfway put the base in turned it right side up then tightened up the base and took a puff....
I almost gave up right there. Vanilla eliquid or any eliquid for that matter should never find its way into your mouth ever no matter how nice it smells. A quick youtube seach when I got home educated me a bit, who knew the drip tip unscrewed I mean really now, and I've been a happy vaper ever since (and bought way to many toys)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

